# [gelöst] default xorgconf umgehen?

## uhai

Ich richte meinen neuen Recvner mit evdev, hal & nvidia-drivers ein. startx klappt nicht, im Xorg.0.log sind diese Fehler protokolliert:

```
tux ~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep '(EE)'

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

```

Beide Module werden "loaded by default. Wie kann ich das unterbinden?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sun Jan 24, 2010 4:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hollowman

Xorg.conf schreiben und dieses scheiß hal aus dem X Server raus lassen.

Sebastian

----------

## uhai

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Xorg.conf schreiben und dieses scheiß hal aus dem X Server raus lassen.
> 
> Sebastian

 

Bisher hat eine rudimentäre xorg.conf mit evdev und hal auf meinen anderen Kisten funktioniert....

uhai

----------

## astaecker

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Beide Module werden "loaded by default. Wie kann ich das unterbinden?

 

Versuche es mal mit:

```
Section "Module"

Disable dri

Disable dri2

EndSection
```

@Hollowman

DRI hat nichts mit HAL zu tun.

----------

## lituxer

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Versuche es mal mit:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das bringt garnichts, weil xorg.0.log dann eine andere Fehlermeldung ausgibt. 

Dann meckert die xorg.0.log an, das Du was deaktiviert hast, was es nicht gibt. 

Solange Nvidia das nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, muss man damit leben.

----------

## firefly

 *lituxer wrote:*   

> Solange Nvidia das nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, muss man damit leben.

 

die Fehlermeldungen haben gar nichts mit dem nvidia treiber zu tun. Die dri und dr2 module sind beim xorg-server mit dabei.

Und bei mir werden diese module vom xorg-server gefunden und geladen, obwohl ich den nvidia treiber verwende.

Ich glaube da ist was bei der installation des xorg-servers schief gelaufen.

uhai: welche version von xorg-server hast du installiert?

----------

## lituxer

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die dri und dr2 module sind beim xorg-server mit dabei.
> 
> 

 

Du hast natürlich recht. Wie ich auf Nvidia kam, weiß ich auch nicht.

Ich glaube ich werde alt  :Very Happy: 

Übrigens habe ich das selbe Problem mit der xorg.0.log.

Ich benutze den xorg-server-1.6.5-r1

----------

## Max Steel

Bei mir gibt es auch keine dri Module.

Also das Problem ist es nicht.

----------

## uhai

dito, die Version habe ich auch.

Bei mir ist USE=dri gesetzt in make.defaults. Sollte man das in -dri ändern?

uhai

----------

## Max Steel

Nichtin make.default

Nur in der make.conf in der USE Variable (Oder evtl besser im package.use/ Ordner)

----------

## uhai

ok, habe ich versucht, hilft nicht...

wie kann ich nvidia-drivers auf die Sprünge helfen?

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> ok, habe ich versucht, hilft nicht...
> 
> wie kann ich nvidia-drivers auf die Sprünge helfen?
> 
> uhai

 

wie schon gesagt, die beiden dri fehler in xorg.0.log sind nicht das Problem.

könntest du die komplette xorg.0.log irgendwo hochladen?

hast du eine xorg.conf erstellt? Wenn nein, dann wird auch nicht der nvidia treiber verwendet. Die im xorg-server fest eingebaute xorg.conf (wird verwendet wenn keine xorg.conf gefunden wird), kennt den nvidia treiber nicht.

Du kannst dem xorg-server nur dazu bringen den nvidia treiber zu verwenden, wenn du eine xorg.conf erstellst, in der der nvidia treiber konfiguriert ist.

----------

## Max Steel

xorg.conf: http://nopaste.info/7d9dde4f9c.html

10-x11-input.fdi: http://nopaste.info/2e88bb53e0.html

Beides so im Einsatz bei mir.

----------

## Josef.95

@Max Steel

Ist ja nett gemeint mit deinen geposteten Config Files, doch ich denke es ist besser wenn Uhai sich diese auf seinem Rechner selbst erstellt, dank dem beim Treiber mitgelieferten Tool ist das doch sehr einfach möglich.

..................................................................................................

siehe zb: 

```
# nvidia-xconfig --help
```

Weiteres ist auch in der Dokumentation des Treibers sehr ausführlich beschrieben

siehe zb: /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1/html/index.html

(die Version im Pfad evtl. anpassen)

Viel Erfolg

----------

## uhai

Hier ist meine xorg.conf:

```
tux ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# **********************************************************************

# The ordering of sections is not important in version 4.0 and later.

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set      

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath  

# command (or a combination of both methods)                              

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc" 

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"  

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

# ModulePath can be used to set a search path for the X server modules.

# The default path is shown here.                                      

    ModulePath  "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this is an optional section which is used to specify

# which run-time loadable modules to load when the X server starts up.  

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

#    Load       "dbe"

     Load       "glx"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.  This contains various server-wide Options.     

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "blank time"    "10"    # 10 minutes

                                    

    Option      "standby time"  "20"

    Option      "suspend time"  "30"

    Option      "off time"      "60"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section                                                       

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

# The identifier line must be present.

    Identifier  "Belinea"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section                                               

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia Geforce2 8400 GS"

    Driver      "nvidia"                 

    VideoRam    65536                    

EndSection                               

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.                                                      

# **********************************************************************

                                                       

Section "Screen"

# The Identifier, Device and Monitor lines must be present

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "Gefoce 8400 GS"

    Monitor     "Belinea"       

# The favoured Depth and/or Bpp may be specified here

    DefaultDepth 24

EndSection

```

Dazu die Xorg.0.log:

```
tux ~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sat Jan 23 00:03:12 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

Build Date: 24 January 2010  02:57:16PM                                                                                     

                                                                                                                            

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                                                  

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                                                      

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                                                          

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                                                            

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                                                       

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jan 24 15:01:12 2010                                                        

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"                                                                                

(==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.                                                                    

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (0)                                                                                               

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Belinea"                                                                                              

(==) No device specified for screen "Screen1".                                                                              

        Using the first device section listed.                                                                              

(**) |   |-->Device "nvidia Geforce2 8400 GS"                                                                               

(**) Option "BlankTime" "10"                                                                                                

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "20"                                                                                              

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "30"                                                                                              

(**) Option "OffTime" "60"                                                                                                  

(==) Automatically adding devices                                                                                           

(==) Automatically enabling devices                                                                                         

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local" does not exist.                                                                 

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                       

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc" does not exist.                                                                  

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                       

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1" does not exist.                                                                 

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                       

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.                                                                   

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                       

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi" does not exist.                                                                 

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                       

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi" does not exist.                                                                

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                       

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.                                                                 

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                       

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.                                                                  

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                       

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.                                                                   

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                       

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.                                                                

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                       

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.                                                               

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                       

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.                                                                

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                       

(**) FontPath set to:                                                                                                       

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.       

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.      

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Loader magic: 0xde0                                                           

(II) Module ABI versions:                                                          

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4                                                

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0                                                    

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0                                                  

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0                                               

(II) Loader running on linux                                                       

(--) using VT number 7                                                             

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:06e4:0000:0000 nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000dc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072                                                                              

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)                                                                                             

(II) System resource ranges:                                                                                                                  

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                   

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [4] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                   

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [8] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                   

        [9] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [10] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [12] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                   

        [13] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [14] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [16] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                   

        [17] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [18] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [20] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                   

        [21] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [22] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [25] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [27] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [28] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [29] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [30] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [31] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [32] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [33] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [34] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [35] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.                                                                                                      

(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.                                                                                                         

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                 

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.                                                                                                      

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.                                                                                                         

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.                                                                                                        

(II) LoadModule: "glx"                                                                                                                        

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so                                                                                    

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"                                                                                                  

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                            

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                                  

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  185.18.36  Fri Aug 14 18:27:24 PDT 2009                                                                               

(II) Loading extension GLX                                                                                                                    

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                                                                                                                     

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so                                                                                 

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                 

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                            

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                                  

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                                                        

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                                                                                                       

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension                                                                                               

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA                                                                                                            

(II) Loading extension DPMS                                                                                                                   

(II) Loading extension XVideo                                                                                                                 

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation                                                                                              

(II) Loading extension X-Resource                                                                                                             

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                                                                                                        

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so                                                                                    

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                    

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                            

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                                  

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                                                        

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                                                                                                          

(II) LoadModule: "record"                                                                                                                     

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so                                                                                 

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                 

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0                                                                                           

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                                  

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                                                        

(II) Loading extension RECORD                                                                                                                 

(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                                                                                                        

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri                                                                                                        

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"                                                                                                                      

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)                                                                                   

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"                                                                                                                       

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2                                                                                                       

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"                                                                                                                     

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)                                                                                  

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"                                                                                                                     

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//drivers/nvidia_drv.so                                                                                   

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"                                                                                               

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                            

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                                                                                      

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  185.18.36  Fri Aug 14 17:51:02 PDT 2009                                                                        

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs                                                                                      

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0                                                                                                        

(II) Loading sub module "fb"                                                                                                                  

(II) LoadModule: "fb"                                                                                                                         

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so                                                                                                

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                     

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                            

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4                                                                                        

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"                                                                                                                 

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"                                                                                                                        

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so                                                                                               

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                    

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                            

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4                                                                                        

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"                                                                                                              

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"                                                                                                                     

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in                                                                                                         

(II) resource ranges after probing:                                                                                                           

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                   

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [4] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                   

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [8] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                   

        [9] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [10] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [12] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                   

        [13] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [14] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [16] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                   

        [17] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [18] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [20] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                   

        [21] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [22] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [25] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [27] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [28] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [29] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [30] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [31] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [32] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [33] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [34] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [35] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

(II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section                                                                         

        "Screen1" for depth/fbbpp 24/32                                                                                                       

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32                                                                                             

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888                                                                                                                

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor                                                                                                   

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)                                                                                        

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration                                                                                                  

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is                                                                 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.                                                                                                                  

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8400 GS (G98) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)                                                                         

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes                                                                                                         

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.98.29.00.00                                                                                                     

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X                                                                                          

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU                                                                              

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8400 GS at PCI:1:0:0:                                                                  

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Maxdata (RogenTech) (CRT-1)                                                                                               

(--) NVIDIA(0): Maxdata (RogenTech) (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock                                                                    

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1                                                                                                

(==) NVIDIA(0):                                                                                                                               

(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"                                                                

(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.                                                                                       

(==) NVIDIA(0):                                                                                                                               

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:                                                                                                              

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"                                                                                                      

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024                                                                              

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 108); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config                                                                    

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option                                                                                                                    

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.                                                                                             

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp                                                                                                         

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.                                                                                                             

(II) resource ranges after preInit:                                                                                                           

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                   

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [4] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                   

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [8] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                   

        [9] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [10] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [12] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                   

        [13] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [14] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [16] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                   

        [17] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [18] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [20] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                   

        [21] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [22] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                               

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [25] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [27] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [28] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [29] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [30] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [31] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [32] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [33] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [34] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

        [35] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                   

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.                                                                                                         

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"                                                                                             

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX                                                                                                                 

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized                                                                               

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps                                                                                               

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture                                                                                 

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled                                                                                                        

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled                                                                                                          

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled                                                                                                                  

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL                                                                                                             

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA                                                                                                               

(==) RandR enabled                                                                                                                            

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension                                                                                  

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE                                                                                                    

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM                                                                                                  

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension                                                                                          

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST                                                                                                    

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS                                                                                             

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC                                                                                                     

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD                                                                                                

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC                                                                                                  

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA                                                                                                 

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES                                                                                                   

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER                                                                                                   

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR                                                                                                    

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE                                                                                                

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE                                                                                                   

(II) Initializing extension GLX                                                                                                               

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                                                                             

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"                                                                                                                      

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so                                                                                      

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                  

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.1                                                                                            

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                                                                                                     

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0                                                                                           

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events                                                                                 

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"                                                                                

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys                                                                                                 

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard                                                                                    

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)                                                     

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                                                               

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"                                                                                                               

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"                                                                                                                 

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"                                                                                           

(II) config/hal: Adding input device 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver                                                                            

(**) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: always reports core events                                                                                

(**) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event3"                                                                               

(II) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: Found 12 mouse buttons                                                                                    

(II) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)                                                                                     

(II) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: Found relative axes                                                                                       

(II) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: Found x and y relative axes                                                                               

(II) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: Found absolute axes                                                                                       

(II) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: Found keys                                                                                                

(II) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: Configuring as mouse                                                                                      

(II) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: Configuring as keyboard                                                                                   

(**) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5                                                                             

(**) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200                                  

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD)                                                    

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                                                               

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"                                                                                                               

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"                                                                                                                 

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"                                                                                           

(**) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1                                                                     

(**) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

(WW) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: ignoring absolute axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

```

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>     ModulePath  "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"
> ...

 

hat nichts mit dem Problem zu tun, aber die zeile kannste eigentlich raus schmeißen, wenn es eh der default Pfad ist.

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # **********************************************************************
> ...

 

Öhm ist es absicht, dass der Identifier "nvidia Geforce2 8400 GS" du aber in der Screen Section "Geforce 8400 GS" verwendest?

Ach ja du sagtest du hättest den Rechner neu aufgesetzt. Dabei den xorg-server installiert, eine xorg.conf erstellt damit der nvidia treiber verwendet wird und wolltest jetzt mit startx testen ob das ganze funktioniert?

Kann es sein, dass du keine .xinitrc erstellt hast? Wenn ja dann wird eine fest verdrahtete fassung verwendet, welche versucht twm oder xterm zu starten. Da diese beiden Pakete nicht mehr als abhängigkeit zum xorg-server definiert sind, sind diese Pakete auch nicht installiert.

Was für einen WM/DM hast du schon installiert?

----------

## toralf

Und wenn Du die xorg.conf generell wegläßt ? Beginnend mit dem aktuellen stabilen X11 habe ich das nämlich ge- und bin davon sehr angetan. (ThinkPad mit 2.6.32.5 vanilla kernel, jedoch intel Grafik)

----------

## firefly

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Und wenn Du die xorg.conf generell wegläßt ? Beginnend mit dem aktuellen stabilen X11 habe ich das nämlich ge- und bin davon sehr angetan. (ThinkPad mit 2.6.32.5 vanilla kernel, jedoch intel Grafik)

 

da liegt der haken, du hast ne intel karte mit opensource treibern  :Wink: . Wie ich schon sagte, kennt die fest im xorg-server eingebaute xorg.conf den nvidia treiber nicht.

----------

## uhai

Dioe Device-Namen habe ich beim herumbasteln wohl versemmelt. Ist bjetzt korrigiert.

Ich habe kde-meta installiert und bin der Meinung kdm sei dabei... .xinitrc gibt es inzwischen, fehler bleibt.

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Dioe Device-Namen habe ich beim herumbasteln wohl versemmelt. Ist bjetzt korrigiert.
> 
> Ich habe kde-meta installiert und bin der Meinung kdm sei dabei... .xinitrc gibt es inzwischen, fehler bleibt.
> 
> uhai

 

kdm wird aber nicht über die .xinitrc gestartet sondern über das xdm init script. (Du musst vorher /etc/conf.d/xdm anpassen, dass kdm verwendet wird).

Und wie sieht die .xinitrc aus?

für kde sollte in der .xinitrc folgendes stehen:

```
startkde
```

----------

## uhai

xdm hatte ich übersehen, .xinitrc enthielt "exec /usr/bin/kdm" - mit startkde dort läufts jetzt.

Danke an die ganze Runde.....

uhai

----------

